# Amazon Black Friday Hamster Heaven



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone who owns hamsters might be interested to know that at 2:12pm today amazon are offering a discount on the Hamster Heaven.

For those of you who don't know how black friday works, it's basically a week of deals that amazon have where they put various products on for up to 70% discount but the deal only lasts 45 mins so be quick!

Just thought I'd let you know in case you fancied an upgrade or maybe room for a few more rodents


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Anyone who owns hamsters might be interested to know that at 2:12pm today amazon are offering a discount on the Hamster Heaven.
> 
> For those of you who don't know how black friday works, it's basically a week of deals that amazon have where they put various products on for up to 70% discount but the deal only lasts 45 mins so be quick!
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know in case you fancied an upgrade or maybe room for a few more rodents


Wicked cool; going to have a wee look! 
Would it be mouse friendly you think?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> Wicked cool; going to have a wee look!
> Would it be mouse friendly you think?


Urrm not sure as I've never had mice but I know people have had mice escape through barred cages. Hopefully someone with mice will answer soon!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Depends on the bar spacing-my daughter's mice are in a savic cambridge and haven't escaped from there.And they're small mice.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I had mice in a HH and the only place they managed to escape from was the part that closes the main big door at the top. If you do something to that they shouldn't escape through the bars.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

GerbilNik said:


> I had mice in a HH and the only place they managed to escape from was the part that closes the main big door at the top. If you do something to that they shouldn't escape through the bars.


Coolio!
The girl I'm minding over Christmas is too old to be bothered with escaping... But I Might then have to give in to gmr and get some more miccies!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I had a teenage hamster that escaped from a HH from the gap where the door closes. I had to pull the door closed on the second bar. I wouldn't risk it for mice though. Though you could mesh it


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

It went down to 60  I couldn't really justify that- especially if she Could have escaped 
Arrgh!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

If anyone is interested the SRS is guna be on at 3:42 today


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

chrisd said:


> If anyone is interested the SRS is guna be on at 3:42 today


Ok, now your just bein mean!!!!! 
*(Off to beg the parent for a Christmas pressie!!)*


----------

